# Help a Dutch student with a short survey (5min)!



## DannyBlijenburg

Hi all,

Expat working and living in the Netherlands? Or planning to come to live and work in the Netherlands? Please full in this 5 minute during survey https://nl.surveymonkey.com/r/Y82M2R7 and make a Dutch student happy!

Thank you very much in advance!


Kind regards, 


Danny Blijenburg

PS: If you need some information about Rotterdam or the Netherlands, you can also ask me your questions!


----------

